# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si behet lidhja e Oracle8i me Developer2000???

## Miremengjes

Pershendetje!

Jam munduar te instaloj Oracle8i ne Win 2003,WinXp,Win2000Pro dhe kam hasur ne nje mesazh gabimi qe nuk me le te hec perpara... Mesazhi del direkt mbas shtypjes next tek dritarja e miresardhjes. Ku mund te jete problemi valle???
Ja dhe mesazhi i gabimit...

----------


## Miremengjes

Kam provuar pastaj te instaloj ne Win98 dhe u instalua per bukuri por kur u mundova ta lidh me Developer2000 dhe ndoqa hapat e lidhjes ne hapin e fundit dmth te testimit te lidhjes lajmeron dhe thote dicka si kjo psh " Connection not successfull,no Listener be sure that your information that you entered is right "  
Jam munduar te instaloj edhe nje here oracle duke ndryshuar emrin e databases nga orcl ne nje emer tjeter psh MyOracle dhe perseri connection not successfull kam ndyshuar emrin e kompjuterit ne emer tjeter dhe jam munduar te lidhem por perseri e njejta gje. Keto jane problemt qe kam hasur .... Me tregoni si tja bej qe te dal nga ky problem!!!

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Eagle

Si fillim me duhet te them se nuk e njoh Oracle . Prandaj sugjerimintim merre me rezerve.
 Perderisa ti arrin ta instalosh ne windows 98 por jo ne 2000, 2003 dhe XP une them se problemi qendron ne ate se keto sisteme jane 32-bit system dhe jo 16-bit .
 Mundet qe Oracle nuk run ne 32-bit system te "paster".
 Them te paster sepse nese do ti perdoresh 2000, 2003 dhe XP per programe qe run-in ne 16-bit system te duhet te ndryshosh njecike 2 skedaret qe ne win98 njihen si config.sys dhe autoexec.bat ne windows-it e tjere i gjen me config.nt dhe autoexec.nt te cilat gjenden ne c:\windows\system32 . Kjo ben te mundr qe te gjithe programet qe ekzekutohen ne win98 te jene te ekzekutueshme edhe ne XP apo 2003.

----------


## Miremengjes

Flm shume per sygjerimin Eagle!
Por mendoj se problemi kryesor mund te jete me llojin e Oracle8i keshtu e that nje shkok ketu dmth duhet jo Personal Edition sikur e kam une ...
Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Kjo ben te mundr qe te gjithe programet qe ekzekutohen ne win98 te jene te ekzekutueshme edhe ne XP apo 2003.


provoje njehere do jesh ne gjendje ti hapesh ...?

edhe pastaj e bisedojme me gjate kete pike

----------


## Miremengjes

E gjeta zgjidhjen e ketij problemi dhe desha qe ta shkruaj ne menyre qe te perfitojne te tjeret.

E para: Duhet te kesh O/S  windows 2000 server ose professional.

E dyta: Versioni i Oracle 8i duhet te jete enterprise edition dhe jo personal sepse te dalin probleme.

----------

